# IPad 3 et format WMV



## PDD (9 Avril 2012)

Je viens de me rendre compte que l'IPad 3 ne semble pas capable de lire les films en format wmv, le film semble démarrer mais rien ne se passe au final. Existe t-il une solution? Bien amicalement à tous.


----------



## monnouveauipode (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
voilà j'ai trouvé un lien qui peut t'aider mais, c'est en anglais 

http://www.leawo.com/knowledge/wmv-to-ipad-3.html

en fait il faut installer un convertisseur video qui n'est pas gratuit, mais tu peux l'essayer...


----------



## tom_bidibule (9 Avril 2012)

Salut,


L'iPad ne supporte que les fichiers mov, m4v, mp4 et m-jpeg. Tu dois donc convertir tes vidéos à l'aide d'un logiciel comme handbrake ou miro vidéo converter.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Avril 2012)

Ou utiliser une application pour lire ce forat de fichier.... Il y en a des milliers sur l'app store....


----------



## PDD (10 Avril 2012)

merci, je vais visiter le Store et "repayer"...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2012)

Il y a de très bonnes applications vidéos gratuites...

Bon moi j'utilise ace player, qui est payante, mais j'ai aussi vlc (plus dispo pour s problèmes de d'art) et d'autres gratuits font le même taff...


----------



## tom_bidibule (12 Avril 2012)

Petite info en passant, Aceplayer est actuellement gratuit sur l'appstore


----------



## PDD (12 Avril 2012)

et moi je l'ai payé 3 euros il y a deux jours..pas de chance...


----------

